# Tree Stand Ladder



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a API deluxe 4 piece 16 ft. climbing ladder. It is the steel deluxe strap on model. It works great for getting in stands, hanging trail cams and retrieving arrows with pine hens on them $25 call 801-953-3570
Thanks


----------

